# Study: America one of the least racist countries in the world



## Shinigami Perv (May 16, 2013)

> *A fascinating map of the world?s most and least racially tolerant countries*
> 
> When two Swedish economists set out to examine whether economic freedom made people any more or less racist, they knew how they would gauge economic freedom, but they needed to find a way to measure a country?s level of racial tolerance. So they turned to something called the World Values Survey, which has been measuring global attitudes and opinions for decades.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Map_ 








Fuck yeah!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 16, 2013)

Well of course. There's the entire Asian continent after all.

Wow, France. Disgraceful.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 16, 2013)

I'd have thought Japan'd be more racist than that. Given some of the more racist examples in anime.

And lol. makes sense with India. I mean if they have trouble tolerating their own race (see: caste's and the untouchables) you'd think they'd have difficulty with others.


----------



## Blue (May 16, 2013)

Not news to anyone who has ever left their own country


----------



## Glued (May 16, 2013)

> India, Jordan, Bangladesh and Hong Kong by far the least tolerant. In only three of 81 surveyed countries, more than 40 percent of respondents said they would not want a neighbor of a different race. This included 43.5 percent of Indians, 51.4 percent of Jordanians and an astonishingly high 71.8 percent of Hong Kongers and *71.7 percent of Bangladeshis*.



This makes me sad, very sad.


----------



## cnorwood (May 16, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'd have thought Japan'd be more racist than that. Given some of the more racist examples in anime.
> 
> And lol. makes sense with India. I mean if they have trouble tolerating their own race (see: caste's and the untouchables) you'd think they'd have difficulty with others.



Japanese people, well at least the younger ones love black people.  I never felt like a rockstar in my whole life until the Japanese exchange students came and our Japanese class had a few classes with them. (Yes I realize that blacks aren't the only other race but we, or at least people with really dark skin, are usually the most hated.)


----------



## Falconandeagle (May 16, 2013)

As an Indian I think a large part of it is because of cultural bias. However, people from Urban Cities like Mumbai and Pune, where I am from, are actually extremely tolerant.

Unfortunately, Racism is rampant in rural areas and a lot of it has to do with the low literacy rates and superstition.


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

lol south korea
im proud of japan

but yeah this should have been obvious


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2013)

Of course no one will actually call Asians out on it...for they have no consideration of shame with it to begin with. 

Or simply put they don't care and can't be arsed to care.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (May 16, 2013)

> Many in the Balkans, perhaps after years of ethnicity-tinged wars, expressed lower racial tolerance.



*Ah well, we can barely stand each other even when there's barely any national difference between us in general, so that's pretty correct, but then again, people in Western Europe and beyond aren't very fond of us back either, so I don't blame people here for being disdainful, I suppose they still stand too much on past affairs and such.*


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2013)

Aww, no data on my country. And I wonder what happened there in France.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 16, 2013)

LMFAO, why so sour, India?


----------



## Casyle (May 16, 2013)

> It’s entirely possible that we’re seeing some version of this effect in the U.S.-India comparison; maybe, for example, Americans are conditioned by their education and media to keep these sorts of racial preferences private, i.e. to lie about them on surveys, in a way that Indians might not be. That difference would be interesting in itself, but alas there is no survey question for honesty.



I was waiting for something like this, and the article did not disappoint! 

OMG, America shown as one of the most tolerant countries!? That can't be true! They...they.. yeah, they must be lying, those dishonest, racist, sneaky Americans.

Sorry, I'll go take my meds now.


----------



## dummy plug (May 16, 2013)

i can say the data for the Philippines aint accurate, we dont mind foreigners here...we're pretty used to it and if you have foreign blood, chances are people will notice and they will like you for it


----------



## Krippy (May 16, 2013)

not all that surprising, tbh


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2013)

Here, for comparison



Obviously I have no idea what their criteria for ethnical diversity are


----------



## Whirlpool (May 16, 2013)

Why is Ireland not there?

We hate everyone, even each other.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 16, 2013)

Yeah shit is pretty rough in France.


----------



## Sygurgh (May 16, 2013)

I'm ashamed of my country.


----------



## Blue (May 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Here, for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what their criteria for ethnical diversity are



I don't understand this bullshit at all. It almost looks like their criteria is "Number of black people".


----------



## Sygurgh (May 16, 2013)

Blue said:


> I don't understand this bullshit at all. It almost looks like their criteria is "Number of black people".



I agree. That's exactly how it reads.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2013)

Blue said:


> I don't understand this bullshit at all. It almost looks like their criteria is "Number of black people".



Ethnicity =/= Race. There's a shitload of culturally different tribes in Africa that were lumped together by arbitrary colonial country borders. 
Switzerland is surely whiter than its surrounding countries but due to the cultural diversity (german, french, italian) of its inhabitants it's more "diverse" than them.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2013)

Blue said:


> I don't understand this bullshit at all. It almost looks like their criteria is "Number of black people".



Made me laugh, but yeah it is what Zaru said, though it still doesn't make much sense, maybe it is because Race is much easier understand than ethnicity.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Here, for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what their criteria for ethnical diversity are



The French and Dutch complain about how they're being overrun by immigrants who won't assimilate, yet it says their societies are as homogenous as Japan. 

Am I reading the chart wrong?


----------



## Klauser (May 16, 2013)

Lol France.It's more like 50% and up to 100% for citizens living near the Muslims or gypsy camps.
Tolerance sure is a nice thing but when 80% of the prisoners in a country are Muslim while only accounting for less than 9% of the population it's bound to create racism and stigmatization at some point.It's sad for the nice guys but people here are getting fed up with all the bullshit.

And TV isn't helping.All day long we're hit with news about Muslim youth attacking lone white french in their Ghettos or in trains/buses/schools (protected by french youth law so 99.99% CAN'T get arrested), with videos on youtube.Plus we're a country that goes on strike everyday to kill time and the main concern everyday is how many cars young Muslim will burn (45 000 burned cars every years), how many people they will attack and how many stores they will break.These guys are never up to anything good, forming large groups, hiding their faces and following silently until they strike.

Gotta add the never ending riots in the ghettos for "petty" reasons.How can you like people that refuse to integrate and riot inside your own country.Police can't enter their "territory" anymore without being attacked.Fireman are being called there all the time just so they can attack them with rocks and Postman don't deliver mails since if they enter a ghetto they get beat up.

I'm in a rural zone.The only time I left to visit a big city I saw large bands of Muslim patrolling the zone and stealing everyone's wallets and phones while the proud Policeman riding their horses suddenly disappeared.They told me it was "normal" and that nobody should intervene since even if the police catch them they would be free 1 hour later because they aren't 18.And of course our car was damaged with the glasses being destroyed and two phones were "lost" in the same day.

There isn't really true racism anymore in western countries.Just people hating delinquents and foreigners who don't respect the values of your country.Not our fault if they always happen to have the same race.


----------



## Blue (May 16, 2013)

mbxx is German Hitler.




Wait...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mizura (May 16, 2013)

It's not strange at all for France. It's because France is waaaay too proud of its own culture to tolerate outsiders. I studied in France. Once, in a bus, I heard two girls discussing behind me, saying in a matter-of-course way "You know, when I think about it, France is the most beautiful place in the world. We have nice regions, the best food, etc."

Ah-huh, sure, the most beautiful place in the world. How many countries have you Been in girls?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Shinigami Perv (May 16, 2013)

Klauser said:


> There isn't really true racism anymore in western countries.Just people hating delinquents and foreigners who don't respect the values of your country.Not our fault if they always happen to have the same race.







> Location: France



 **


----------



## kandaron (May 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hfcqbfIXa5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 16, 2013)

The west and euro countrys just know how to lie to hide there racism, the other country's are not afraid to express there hate.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 16, 2013)

This seems more like a question of who is willing to admit it on a survey.
Is that a Canadian character character created by an Englishman or an American character created by a Japanese person I see there?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 16, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Is that a Canadian character character created by an Englishman or an American character created by a Japanese person I see there?



Bandit Keith's presence invalidates your potential argument.


----------



## Blue (May 16, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> This seems more like a question of who is willing to admit it on a survey.
> 
> Is that a Canadian character character created by an Englishman or an American character created by a Japanese person I see there?



The latter.


----------



## Aeiou (May 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> *The west and euro countrys just know how to lie to hide there racism,* the other country's are not afraid to express there hate.



After years of criticism, they become good at it.


----------



## Masa (May 16, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'd have thought Japan'd be more racist than that. Given some of the more racist examples in anime.
> 
> And lol. makes sense with India. I mean if they have trouble tolerating their own race (see: caste's and the untouchables) you'd think they'd have difficulty with others.



Japan isn't very racist. Japanese people are known to be wary of outsiders, but that applies to other Japanese people as well. This is a big generalization, but If a Japanese person doesn't know someone, they tend to not interact with them and shy away if they are forced to. When foreigners coming to Japan experience this, they mistake it for racism, but really it applies to everyone who is a stranger. When they actually get to know a stranger, foreigner or Japanese, they tend to be open and non-discriminatory (unless that person is just a douchebag, which many foreigners in Japan are).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 16, 2013)

Again with the blaming foreigners...


----------



## Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Mizura said:


> It's not strange at all for France. It's because France is waaaay too proud of its own culture to tolerate outsiders. I studied in France. Once, in a bus, I heard two girls discussing behind me, saying in a matter-of-course way "You know, when I think about it, France is the most beautiful place in the world. We have nice regions, the best food, etc."
> 
> Ah-huh, sure, the most beautiful place in the world. How many countries have you Been in girls?!


To be honest what you said makes me think less of you, not them.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (May 17, 2013)

Klauser said:


> Lol France.It's more like 50% and up to 100% for citizens living near the Muslims or gypsy camps.
> Tolerance sure is a nice thing but when 80% of the prisoners in a country are Muslim while only accounting for less than 9% of the population it's bound to create racism and stigmatization at some point.It's sad for the nice guys but people here are getting fed up with all the bullshit.
> 
> And TV isn't helping.All day long we're hit with news about Muslim youth attacking lone white french in their Ghettos or in trains/buses/schools (protected by french youth law so 99.99% CAN'T get arrested), with videos on youtube.Plus we're a country that goes on strike everyday to kill time and the main concern everyday is how many cars young Muslim will burn (45 000 burned cars every years), how many people they will attack and how many stores they will break.These guys are never up to anything good, forming large groups, hiding their faces and following silently until they strike.
> ...





Is this RL or from an indie movie?


----------



## †obitobi (May 17, 2013)

The survey doesn't completely answer the question of which countries are most racist, in my opinion.

_Racially diverse_ isn't necessarily exclusive from singling out one, or more, races, which is still racism. In other words, one could hate Arabs, but accept every other race on Earth, and still be technically willing to have racially diverse neighbors.


----------



## Kirito (May 17, 2013)

dummy plug said:


> i can say the data for the Philippines aint accurate, we dont mind foreigners here...we're pretty used to it and if you have foreign blood, chances are people will notice and they will like you for it



this. when i read the Philippines on there i was like wut

we don't care if we have a chinese on our front, an englishman and american on our sides, and an arab at the back

that's one thing the survey got wrong


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2013)

Casyle said:


> I was waiting for something like this, and the article did not disappoint!
> 
> OMG, America shown as one of the most tolerant countries!? That can't be true! They...they.. yeah, they must be lying, those dishonest, racist, sneaky Americans.
> 
> Sorry, I'll go take my meds now.



To be fair?  It's probably somewhat accurate.  Many people are more racist than they admit to being.  I've known some people who claim to not be the least bit racist, yet if you look at all their friends?  Same or similar racial background.  They may not admit to it but it certainly seems to be there even if it is subconsciously.


----------



## Chaos (May 17, 2013)

I wonder if people were asked to choose one or multiple answers. I also wonder what the other options were.

If asked for only one answer, this data doesn't really say anything except that other racial groups aren't the most hated groups of people in a country. People who are racist are also more likely to have prejudices against other groups as well.

Shame there is no data for the Netherlands. I would've liked to see that, as I know the situation here regarding racism. Weird that the article does compare the Dutch with another group, even when there's no data on us.


----------



## Vasco (May 17, 2013)

well the chart doesnt lie about poland

seen 3 asian people and one black dude in all of my stay there


----------



## Roman (May 17, 2013)

France doesn't really surprise me. As for myself, I've never had any serious problems with French but that's prolly because I'm as white as snow and I can speak a bit of French. Considering how intolerant aome people can be of white people who don't speak French, I can almost imagine how much worse it is for people with Asian or African family backgrounds.



Blue said:


> I don't understand this bullshit at all. It almost looks like their criteria is "Number of black people".



Yeah, that's what it looks like to me as well


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


>



What he said does explain the french opinion on other races, though.

Europe is already pretty xenophobic in general, due to its history.
Now if a large part of the population has tons of anecdotes and statistical evidence that a visibly (skin color, clothes) different minority is extremely disproportionally involved in crime and "all things bad", they're not going to want to be anywhere near them.
Definite case in point: Gypsies. Nobody wants gypsies around, because they almost certainly fuck shit up.

So when they say they don't want other races as their neighbors, they are most likely thinking of packs of criminal people who will fuck up their neighborhood, not friendly respectable average citizens.

That is most certainly true in some parts of the USA as well, but people there were, as has already been mentioned in this thread, conditioned to hide that opinion.

To mirror the situation: You're black in a somewhat peaceful black majority country and there's a minority of lowly educated whites highly prone to white pride, crime and attacks on non-whites. When you get a white neighbor, chances are very high that it will be such scum. Now would you want to have them as neighbors? Probably not. Is that racist?

This "racism" is a result of social issues caused by getting the wrong kind of immigrants (poor, culturally too backwards/incompatible) and not integrating them properly. That doesn't justify a generalization of anyone who shares visual characteristics, but don't mistake unwarranted bigotry with statistical fear.


----------



## Eskimo (May 17, 2013)

When you pose a question in the abstract like "do you want people of different races as your neighbours" people refer to their impressions of said race, not how they would treat a hypothetical person of that race. 

In some countries it's probably sensible (statistically) to be afraid of people of some races. This is the real outcome of the survey, not how intolerant people are.


----------



## Shiftiness (May 17, 2013)

> This would appear to suggest Pakistanis are more racially tolerant than even the Germans or the Dutch.



I can't help but notice that the Netherlands are greyed out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2013)

Since when is Pakistan so tolerant?


----------



## 민찬영 (May 17, 2013)

Something's wrong with the survey....especially Philippines....


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 17, 2013)

I find the Japan rating suspiciously low !

I was treated all right but only because I look part East Asian  (Korea was where I was treated as shit for not appearing full Korean ) in their eyes and until they realize that I cannot speak Japanese !


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (May 17, 2013)

Racism isn't even the real big problem. It's ignorance and division in culture, language, socioeconomic status that really cause disrespect. The internet has helped change that with the west - especially the US - having a huge influence on everyone and really breaking down the walls of ignorance surrounding everyone. Once you have a couple of friends from different regions of the world, you become more tolerant.


----------



## Pliskin (May 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What he said does explain the french opinion on other races, though.
> 
> Europe is already pretty xenophobic in general, due to its history.
> Now if a large part of the population has tons of anecdotes and statistical evidence that a visibly (skin color, clothes) different minority is extremely disproportionally involved in crime and "all things bad", they're not going to want to be anywhere near them.
> ...



Hmmm. On one hand I like statistics and really think you make a rational argument.

On the other hand that post (you quoted) reeeeayyylly rustled my jimmies and made me wanna shout racist.

Must reflect on that conflict.

Also, lol France.


----------



## Mithos (May 17, 2013)

I'm not sure how much I trust the accuracy of this. I refuse to believe France is more racist than Japan, where people still largely believe they can refuse housing and service to foreigners.


----------



## stream (May 17, 2013)

Mizura said:


> It's not strange at all for France. It's because France is waaaay too proud of its own culture to tolerate outsiders. I studied in France. Once, in a bus, I heard two girls discussing behind me, saying in a matter-of-course way "You know, when I think about it, France is the most beautiful place in the world. We have nice regions, the best food, etc."



Oh, while maybe not the _most_ beautiful place, France is indeed a beautiful country, that is true. However… C'est mal habit? 

Regarding the study, and France and Japan, there might be something else to consider:

Japanese do not like foreigners in general, but those they dislike the most are going to be Koreans and Chinese. They might actually welcome a black neighbor more than a Korean. Koreans who come to Japan tend to be poor immigrants, while blacks probably come because they work for a multinational corporation.

On the other hand, in France, it is very clear that most black immigrants are dirt poor and coming from ex-French colonies in Africa.


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2013)

I would think that the US opinion being so tolerant is not conditioning to hide the opinion but rather the fact that most people already have neighbors of different races. Even areas traditionally white as snow have been inundated of late with Indian (the Asian sort) and Asian (particularly Chinese) professionals. 
And while African-Americans are still disproportionately affected by the wealth divide, there are wealthy ones everywhere.

A lot of people really want to believe the US is this den of intolerance because of all the news stories about this-or-that retard in Georgia being racist, but the very fact that racism is newsworthy should make it completely obvious that it is the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## Blue (May 17, 2013)

And yes, France is objectively pretty.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 17, 2013)

Lol at people who think racism is just an American problem


----------



## Toby (May 17, 2013)

Shinigami Perv said:


> The French and Dutch complain about how they're being overrun by immigrants who won't assimilate, yet it says their societies are as homogenous as Japan.
> 
> Am I reading the chart wrong?



Ethnic homogeneity is not simply about genes, it's about culture and language fractionalization. When a large portion of your population stem from the same ethnic group, have a similar culture, and they all speak the same language - the population is said to be very ethnically homogeneous.

Around the world, Asian countries, especially Japan and Scandinavia are the most homogenous countries. However, if you now did a comparison of ethnic homogeneity and the world values survey, you'd find weak correlation for the two because the Scandinavians were very tolerant AND very homogenous, while the Japanese were less tolerant AND very homogenous (same applies for a few Arab countries).

If we categorized the political culture, there might be a noticeable difference. Democracies overall do very well when it comes to measuring racism. The World Values Survey is a good indicator for this, but not sufficient. Racism could also be measured as an institutional phenomenon in the form of income inequality and access to benefits, jobs, education etc.


----------



## Saishin (May 17, 2013)

> • Wide, interesting variation across Europe. Immigration and national identity are big, touchy issues in much of Europe, where racial make-ups are changing. Though you might expect the richer, better-educated Western European nations to be more tolerant than those in Eastern Europe, that’s not exactly the case. *France appeared to be one of the least racially tolerant countries on the continent*, with 22.7 percent saying they didn’t want a neighbor of another race. Former Soviet states such as Belarus and Latvia scored as more tolerant than much of Europe. Many in the Balkans, perhaps after years of ethnicity-tinged wars, expressed lower racial tolerance.


What?! France the least tolerant? I can't believe that


Zaru said:


> Here, for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what their criteria for ethnical diversity are


According to the map Switzerland is one of the more ethnically diverse countries,isn't the contrary? and why the US is not green colored? it should be the most ethnically diverse, now I have doubts about the reliabilities of these researches.


----------



## Faither (May 17, 2013)

The Swiss are one of the few non nation-states in Europe, bear in mind that ethnicity is not the same thing as race, German speaking Swiss, French speaking Swiss, Italian speaking Swiss and Romansh are all different ethnicities, which makes for a very ethnically pluralistic country, even if they are overwhelmingly white. Different nations monitor demographics using their own definitions which can give odd results, for example the vast majority of the population of the United Kingdom go down on the census as "White British", though in the majority of other contexts this overarching group is broken down into English, Scottish and Welsh and counting those seperately would give less homogenous results.

Anyway, even disregarding the intricacies of ethnic semantics the whole map is shit, China is 91+% Han while France - which does not officially track racial or ethnic composition - is estimated to be around ~85% white (And not all of those are native French) and yet the map would lead you to believe that France is more homogenous than China, which is clearly not only misleading but an outright falsehood.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 17, 2013)

Blue said:


> Not news to anyone who has ever left their own country



Glad I no longer live in France. America all day, baby!


----------



## blueblip (May 18, 2013)

Falconandeagle said:


> As an Indian I think a large part of it is because of cultural bias. However, people from Urban Cities like Mumbai and Pune, where I am from, are actually extremely tolerant.
> 
> Unfortunately, Racism is rampant in rural areas and a lot of it has to do with the low literacy rates and superstition.


Funnily enough, the rural folk aren't racist as much as territorial - if you ain't from their part of the woods, they don't like you, period. It doesn't matter if you're black, white, or coloured like a disco ball.

And actually, you'd be pretty surprised how bad it can get in the metros. In places like Delhi, I've had auto-wallahs complain about how there are so many blacks (ie. Africans) in the city and some won't even let them ride in their autos. In Mumbai, Chennai, Bangalore, and Kolkata, I've heard MANY people go on and on about how those 'disgusting black people' are moving into their neighborhoods etc etc. And don't get me started on a white person (especially a woman) moves into a neighborhood; the aunty brigade goes into a tizzy then. "Arrey! Uss nayi gori ladki ko dekha? Akeli rehti hai, touba touba! Aise kaise rahe sakti hai? Hamare bacche bigad jayenge! Usko sirf yahan kyun jaghe mila? Shehar mein aur koi makan khali nahin hai kya?"


----------



## Kind of a big deal (May 18, 2013)

Time for a controversial idea:

Maybe having ethnically different neighbours in European countries lowers your property value, and having ethnically different neighbours in some less well to do countries, odds are higher for different ethnicities to be western with the percieved idea of wealth, which raises property value. Think about it.

Also you have to think about how honest people are in these surveys. I can for example very easily imagine Japanese people telling a survey person what is expected of them to say, rather than what they actually want to say. Because you know, Japan being Japan.

As for France, it has pretty much always been a haven for immigrants with immigration waves not unlike the US has had. Being French has never been an ethnic thing, but rather a set of values. In fact in that regard (acceptance of immigrants and nationality based on common values) France has always been ahead of it's time, and ahead of the US as well.
Maybe French people complain a lot, but begrudgingly they continue in this tradition nonetheless, in any non-rural part of France you will see a lot of racially and ethnically diverse people. One survey like this doesn't change my opinion on it as far as ethnic or racial tolerance goes.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2013)

> Akeli rehti hai, touba touba! Aise kaise rahe sakti hai? Hamare bacche bigad jayenge! Usko sirf yahan kyun jaghe mila? Shehar mein aur koi makan khali nahin hai kya?"





That's my mom and she lives in England. Ignorance has no boundaries.


----------



## blueblip (May 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> That's my mom and she lives in England. Ignorance has no boundaries.


Truthfully though, I just think people like to be around other people they _*grew up*_ with, and it doesn't have anything to do with ethnicity itself. For example, I myself was born and brought up in Dubai in the 80s/90s/early 2000s. I grew up having friends who were Brit, Emirati, Iranian, American, Indian, Brazilian, and what have you. So correspondingly, I've grown up not giving a shit about where my neighbour's from because to me, that's normal.

But for someone who was born and brought up in their native country, where the odds are higher that they would only been around people of their own nationality, naturally they grow up preferring to have those same people around them. 

It's about people's comfort zones. I think this survey is a little disingenuous in trying to find racism from a question that most likely reflects people's comfort zones instead.


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2013)

There are lot of issues about race that spill into the research design...even something as basic as security. So it's not all just about physical differences.


----------



## Karsh (May 18, 2013)

I like how half the countries are missing from this map.

And I'm surprised, Australia is pretty racist.

Either way this shouldn't be something to pat oneself of the back for, we still have huge problems with racism that needs adressing.
Just cause asia has it really bad doesn't mean the rest of us are to slack off.



Zaru said:


> Ethnicity =/= Race. There's a shitload of culturally different tribes in Africa that were lumped together by arbitrary colonial country borders.
> Switzerland is surely whiter than its surrounding countries but due to the cultural diversity (german, french, italian) of its inhabitants it's more "diverse" than them.



Just because you have a certain skin color does not mean you are of the same DNA group either. Far from it.
And skin color are all sorts of tones and physical featerus are incredibly diverse, it's amazing we're so superficial.

Africa is hugely diverse culturally, ethnically etc.

Our races are not defined by our skin color, it's far more complicated than our superficial layman's way of categorizing each other.

If a group of light-skinned people were to live in africa for several generations (and vice versa with dark-skinned people in colder and darker areas of the world) you would see their features and skin color change due to the environment, we all have the triggers within us to change through the generations.
Racism is such bullshit, its baffling.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 18, 2013)

chinese most racist? naw no way...




























































jk we're racist as fuck


----------



## Sarry (May 18, 2013)

I am surprised about Jordan, though!

The rest were as expected.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 18, 2013)

It's very inaccurate to equate the study's 'racial tolerance' measure with degrees of 'racism'. The mutual Yank back-slapping in here is pretty cringeworthy stuff, but that novelty wore off a long time ago.


----------



## Milo- (May 18, 2013)

Study is dumb. Racism is an actual issue in America. Say, if I was an American there's two reasons why I would likely lie about not wanting a neighbor from a different race: The first, I wouldn't like people to think I'm a racist, because America is probably the only country in the world were being labelled that will have actual repercussions in your daily life. The second, even if I was racist to some degree, America is such a diverse country that I'd probably be so used to other races that I could genuinely not mind having a neighbor from a different race, while still being racist against people of that race in general.

What I'm saying is, if I hated black people, I'd be more likely to admit to it while living in Argentina than if I lived in America. Hell, I'm sure some people from other countries have never seen people from the race they supposedly wouldn't want to live close to, this is more of a fear to the unknown than actual xenophobia. 20 bucks say most latinamericans said they wouldn't want a middle eastern neighbor simply because they are one hell of a rare sight in most latin america countries and the only thing most of us know about them is "THEY ARE TERRORISTS THAT CAUSED 9/11".


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 18, 2013)

America is one of the least _overtly_ racist countries.

Because most people don't want to think of themselves at racist, and have at least the bare minimum of consciousness to not say _some_ stupidly racist things.

But don't raise the victory flag yet. How people act and think are quite a bit different from what they self-report.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2013)

Jello Biafra said:


> America is one of the least _overtly_ racist countries.
> 
> Because most people don't want to think of themselves at racist, and have at least the bare minimum of consciousness to not say _some_ stupidly racist things.
> 
> But don't raise the victory flag yet. How people act and think are quite a bit different from what they self-report.



You can at least take a positive that the US has some sense of shame (in regards to race), which is more than what you could say about places like Asia and Russia who actively go out and persecute.


----------



## Blue (May 18, 2013)

Just about everyone is racist to some degree. Sense of shame is all that matters.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2013)

Racism is natural. Tolerance is a social construct


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2013)

No it's not Blue .


----------



## C-Moon (May 18, 2013)

Blue said:
			
		

> Sense of shame is all that matters


Japan kept throwing that memo in the garbage every time it was sent to them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

Let's just all accept that America is superior.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 18, 2013)

I think the issue in America is much less about race these days and far more about socioeconomic diversity. The rich are going to be biased against the poor and vice versa no matter the color of their skin. 

And it's going to keep getting worse as long as the wealth disparity continues to grow.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 18, 2013)

Well this is silly. That someone would prefer not to have a black person (for example) as a neighbor doesn't mean this preference is motivated by racist beliefs.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2013)

That is only because Americans, and mainly white Americans, like to play pretend and act like their racist beliefs or actions aren't actually racist.  America is so afraid of the label "racist", they'll deny it until the day they die.

How else could there be multiple websites like  out and about?

Case in point....\/





PhlegmMaster said:


> Well this is silly. That someone would prefer not to have a black person (for example) as a neighbor doesn't mean this preference is motivated by racist beliefs.


Hilarious.


----------



## αce (May 18, 2013)

> I don't understand this bullshit at all. It almost looks like their criteria is "Number of black people".



if that was true canada would be less green than america on that map...


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> That is only because Americans, and mainly white Americans, like to play pretend and act like their racist beliefs or actions aren't actually racist.  America is so afraid of the label "racist", they'll deny it until the day they die.
> 
> How else could there be multiple websites like  out and about?
> 
> Case in point....\/Hilarious.



And just where are you from that gives you this smugness?


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2013)

America   .


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2013)

And yet...you can't really see the pervasive racism amongst the Asian and black communities as well?

Do you live in the burbs or something?


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 18, 2013)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Well this is silly. That someone would prefer not to have a black person (for example) as a neighbor doesn't mean this preference is motivated by racist beliefs.



clearly there is a difference if he prefers one over the other, and isn't that the definition of racism?


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tbud8rLejLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2013)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> clearly there is a difference if he prefers one over the other, and isn't that the definition of racism?


That's why it's hilarious.





Mael said:


> And yet...you can't really see the pervasive racism amongst the Asian and black communities as well?


Of course there's racism among Asian and black communities.  I never said there wasn't.  (I dare you to try to requote my "mainly white Americans" line)

The difference is, racist white Americans are the most in denial about their racism.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2013)

Would you prefer they be open about it?

I mean I would love to see Spike Lee throw a hissy fit.:33


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> Would you prefer they be open about it?


Well... _yes_.

It's certainly better than trying to insult the intelligence of anyone listening after spewing out thinly veiled hate speech, then claiming you're not racist because you once had Mexican guy fix up your lawn.



Mael said:


> I mean I would love to see Spike Lee throw a hissy fit.:33


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlfzX2ZMsew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 18, 2013)

I dont really believe this.

I'm pretty sure there's a better place than America.


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2013)

My country is quite racist 

Pretty much what I expected for most countries. Except I didn't know Hong Kong was so racist. I don't know much about Hong Kong, but doesn't it have a lot of expats and international business? Why would they be?



Zaru said:


> Racism is natural. Tolerance is a social construct



While this is true, sometimes it's better to strive towards the more ideal "social construct" than to give in to natural baseness.

I approve of the American attitude to have no tolerance towards public support of racist ideas. Though mainly this just pushes the racism underground, it slowly affects the actual level of racism as well. The existence of a half-black president elected for two terms is proof enough.


----------



## Motochika (May 18, 2013)

America, fuck yeah!


----------



## Ae (May 18, 2013)

Damn S.East Asia 
It's true though


----------



## hadou (May 18, 2013)

If our country is the least racist in the world, then the world is truly fucked.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 18, 2013)

hadou said:


> If our country is the least racist in the world, then the world is truly fucked.



Are you serious? Asian nations have racism far worse than even some parts of the Bible belt.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I approve of the American attitude to have no tolerance towards public support of racist ideas.


LOL

Someone hasn't seen the latest American presidential elections.  The racist fear mongering was palpable.



Bontakun said:


> Though mainly this just pushes the racism underground, it slowly affects the actual level of racism as well. The existence of a half-black president elected for two terms is proof enough.


I hadn't thought of it like this.

Fair point.


----------



## hadou (May 18, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you serious? Asian nations have racism far worse than even some parts of the Bible belt.



I began my sentence with "if", which translates to a hypothetical situation.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 19, 2013)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> clearly there is a difference if he prefers one over the other, and isn't that the definition of racism?



It's racism if he prefers not to have a neighbor *because* he has African genes. It's not racism if he prefers not to have a neighbor that's more likely than average to be invasive, loud, generally troublesome, or even a criminal. In some cities, black people are indeed more likely than average to be all of these things, not because of their genes, but because they're more likely to be less rich, less educated, and unemployed than the average citizen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Are you serious? No, that actually would be racism because you are attributing those aspects to individuals on the basis of their race. There's no going around it, and the attempt to play that mental gymnastics on the issue is just some attempt to deny it for what it is.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you serious? No, that actually would be racism because you are attributing those aspects to individuals on the basis of their race. There's no going around it, and the attempt to play that mental gymnastics on the issue is just some attempt to deny it for what it is.




If your definition of racism is that large you have to accept that some people are absolutely justified in their racism. Personally I only call people racists when I think they're doing something wrong.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

PhlegmMaster said:


> If your definition of racism is that large you have to accept that some people are absolutely justified in their racism. Personally I only call people racists when I think they're doing something wrong.



Any prejudice, particularly pejorative and negative conclusions, on a person o group of people on the basis of their race is racism. That is the most basic definition of it, like I stated, if you have to play those mental gymnastics to rationalize in your mind that it isn't racist then your simply a person in denial. Your definition of it is ridiculously narrow.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Any prejudice, particularly pejorative and negative conclusions, on a person o group of people on the basis of their race is racism. That is the most basic definition of it, like I stated, if you have to play those mental gymnastics to rationalize in your mind that it isn't racist then your simply a person in denial. Your definition of it is ridiculously narrow.



Believing that a person is more likely to be, e.g. an invasive neighbor because he's black is not a prejudice if you believe so because the percentage of black people who are invasive neighbors is in fact greater than the population's as a whole. That is, it's not a belief you've arrived at before becoming aware of the facts, it's a belief you've arrived at because of the facts.

So if you define racism as a prejudice, at least some of the people who say they would prefer non-black or non-Arab (or whatever) neighbors are not racists. If you define racism as any negative conclusion about a person that's been influenced, correctly or incorrectly, by the person's race, then they're all racists, but some of them are right, and you're going to have to draw a line between good racism and bad racism.

I don't know how to determine if the first definition is "ridiculously narrow", but regardless it seems to be the one most people use at least some of the time, because I can't recall the last time I've heard a person use the word racist in a non-pejorative manner.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 19, 2013)

PhlegmMaster said:


> So if you define racism as a prejudice, at least some of the people who say they would prefer non-black or non-Arab (or whatever) neighbors are not racists. If you define racism as any negative conclusion about a person that's been influenced, correctly or incorrectly, by the person's race, then they're all racists, but some of them are right, and you're going to have to draw a line between good racism and bad racism.
> 
> I don't know how to determine if the first definition is "ridiculously narrow", but regardless it seems to be the one most people use at least some of the time, because I can't recall the last time I've heard a person use the word racist in a non-pejorative manner.



Now that I've thought about it a bit more, I think most people use both definitions without being aware of doing so. That is, they use the wide definition when their sense of political correctness has been triggered by the mention of someone's race in a pejorative claim, but they revert back to the narrow one when they're forced to justify their original knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2013)

PhlegmMaster said:


> It's racism if he prefers not to have a neighbor *because* he has African genes. It's not racism if he prefers not to have a neighbor that's more likely than average to be invasive, loud, generally troublesome, or even a criminal. In some cities, black people are indeed more likely than average to be all of these things, not because of their genes, but because they're more likely to be less rich, less educated, and unemployed than the average citizen.



That racial realism . ( The smiley serves two purposes).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

It's not racist to think a person will behave a certain way on the basis of their race, it's just judging a person before knowing what they are because of the color of their skin.


----------



## perman07 (May 19, 2013)

American smugness is strong in this thread


----------



## Blue (May 19, 2013)

perman07 said:


> American smugness is strong in this thread



American smugness is strong everywhere.


----------



## Fojos (May 19, 2013)

dummy plug said:


> i can say the data for the Philippines aint accurate, we dont mind foreigners here...we're pretty used to it and if you have foreign blood, chances are people will notice and they will like you for it




Hmm. The thing I've noticed in pretty much any eastern asian country is the indifference towards people from far away, but sometimes extreme hate against other people from asia.

The hate people in asia have for other people in asia is confusing.


----------



## Shiho (May 19, 2013)

Oh, the racist Bollywood movies I've seen... :amazed
I have a lot of friends from India, and religion has a lot to do with being prejudice towards one another. 
It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Bontakun (May 19, 2013)

Fojos said:


> Hmm. The thing I've noticed in pretty much any eastern asian country is the indifference towards people from far away, but sometimes extreme hate against other people from asia.
> 
> The hate people in asia have for other people in asia is confusing.



My guess is that it's materialism, and laziness or lack of social pressure to see the truth.

Materialism how? Japanese-looking people are more wealthy in general than Pacific-islander-looking people, so there's racism FOR the former and AGAINST the latter. Black people tend to be less wealthy than both populations (and often involved in criminal rings) so there's racism AGAINST them even more.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 19, 2013)

I didn't really learn anything new.


----------



## DeDeMouse (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 20, 2013)

Before Obama's election, I would have whole heartedly agree that the United States was the least racist country....but after his 2008 election....some of the conservative, white politicians are showing their repressed, true racist forms !

My neighborhood is predominately white and largely Republican that after Obama's election and re-election we were given the stink eye because we were Hispanic (not surprising since most of them watch Fox News as their "source" and fear the lost of the non-Hispanic white establishment according to their "hero": O'Reilly).

It is not the country with the worst racism....but we have a long way to go to reach true tolerance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's because no one _actually_ gives a shit about skin color in that way.


Blue said:


> American smugness is strong everywhere.



[YOUTUBE]x4TtVA-9D7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because no one _actually_ gives a shit about skin color in that way.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]x4TtVA-9D7Q[/YOUTUBE]



Regarding this clip, can somebody explain why Americans are always so quick to chant USA?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Regarding this clip, can somebody explain why Americans are always so quick to chant USA?



Anytime I've seen it, it has been ironically.


----------



## Goobtachi (May 21, 2013)

Actually the title should be :"A fascinating map of the world’s most and least honest countries"...


----------



## Mael (May 21, 2013)

Goobtachi said:


> Actually the title should be :"A fascinating map of the world?s most and least honest countries"...



That only works in some aspects.  Despite sentiments you still can't deny progress being made in some places more than others.  South Africa is a prime example of this along with the election of Obama for the US or the influx of immigrants into Canada where it may have been non-existent before.  To contrast Zimbabwe went through change but for the worse and East Asia is absurdly homogenous but does that make the honesty a good thing?

No.


----------



## mygodthesepeople (May 21, 2013)

Blue said:


> Not news to anyone who has ever left their own country


I made an account just to tell you how stupid that is. Have you ever left the USA? Seriously, look at that map, and answer me: do you honestly believe that it is accurate? ... No, really? Cause I've been to some of these countries and I can tell you this is absurd.



			
				Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Yeah shit is pretty rough in France.


Is that ironic? I can never tell with you.




			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> Obviously I have no idea what their criteria for ethnical diversity are


It's in the article. They asked people what race they were and compared how diverse the responses were. So if guy A says "I'm from village A", and guy B says "I'm from village B", and so on for every village, BAM, your country is the most ethnically diverse in the world -- hence why Africa ranks so high, with all its tribes and families.

Anyway.





> Among the dozens of questions that World Values asks, the Swedish economists found one that, they believe, could be a pretty good indicator of tolerance for other races. The survey asked respondents in more than 80 different countries to identify kinds of people they would not want as neighbors. Some respondents, picking from a list, chose “people of a different race.” The more frequently that people in a given country say they don’t want neighbors from other races, the economists reasoned, the less racially tolerant you could call that society.


How does "race" translate across languages? It means a completely different thing depending on the country, the language, and the culture. In France, race is altogether taboo. In the US, it's talked about all the time, but racism is a huge social no-no. In China anything goes, because most people have never seen a black person. In India or in Chile, your skin color determines your social position to a very large extent. In Romania, it means "the roma", in Vietnam it means the Chinese, in Rwanda it probably means the hutus, or the tutsis. Across African languages, race might mean a thousand different things, from skin color to village of origin. In Israel, the term "race" reminds of the chosen people, and also of a huge crime against humanity. How can you compare the answer of an Israeli to that of a Singaporean? The question they were asked were completely different.

On top of that, how honest are people from different countries about the issue?  And what about the statistical impact of a multiracial neighborhood on wealth, depending on the country (I would guess that countries in which more diverse neighborhoods tend to be richer, are also countries in which people are "less racist"... and vice versa.)? Also, how does the attitude about housing translates to attitudes towards colleagues, friends, family...? How segregated is the society, in practice (i.e. do all people of a certain race live together in the same geographical area)? Is it the majority or the minorities that want to stay among themselves? Or both?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 21, 2013)

mygodthesepeople said:


> I made an account just to tell you how stupid that is. Have you ever left the USA? Seriously, look at that map, and answer me: do you honestly believe that it is accurate? ... No, really? Cause I've been to some of these countries and I can tell you this is absurd.



I lived in Europe for 18 years and I can tell you you're full of shit.


----------



## kandaron (May 21, 2013)

mygodthesepeople said:


> I made an account just to tell you how stupid that is. Have you ever left the USA? Seriously, look at that map, and answer me: do you honestly believe that it is accurate? ... No, really? Cause I've been to some of these countries and I can tell you this is absurd.
> 
> 
> Is that ironic? I can never tell with you.
> ...


----------



## mygodthesepeople (May 21, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I lived in Europe for 18 years and I can tell you you're full of shit.


Race plays a huge role in your worldview and in how you see other people and yourself. I'd say you're pretty racist. Maybe you learned that in Europe.

But that does make you a bizarre judge of who is racist and who isn't.
Clearly you're not part of this elite that's going to put me down.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 21, 2013)

mygodthesepeople said:


> You're the most racist person on this forum. You just think being black allows you to get away with it.



Nope, but I do take kindly to such said compliment. For a lurker who is not a dupe account, you sure know much about me. Dickride much?


----------



## mygodthesepeople (May 21, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Dickride much?


What's a dickride (metaphorically speaking)? I'm unaware of the subtleties of the American language.


----------



## Blue (May 21, 2013)

mygodthesepeople said:


> I made an account just to tell you how stupid that is. Have you ever left the USA? Seriously, look at that map, and answer me: do you honestly believe that it is accurate? ... No, really? Cause I've been to some of these countries and I can tell you this is absurd.



Oh yes. Yes I have, kid.

Who the fuck are you? Shopping in Paris doesn't qualify you as an international traveler.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 21, 2013)

mygodthesepeople said:


> What's a dickride (metaphorically speaking)? I'm unaware of the subtleties of the American language.



it's self explanatory.


----------



## kandaron (May 21, 2013)

mygodthesepeople said:


> Clearly you're not part of this elite that's going to put me down.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 21, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I lived in Europe for 18 years and I can tell you you're full of shit.



You lived in France for 18 years. Hardly an accurate representation of Europe.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 21, 2013)

MbS said:


> You lived in France for 18 years. Hardly an accurate representation of Europe.



Right, only those who still have a monarchy actually can say they lived in Europe.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 21, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Right, only does who still have a monarchy active can say they liked in the Europe.



Uh, can you rephrase that?

And HB, in all seriousness I’m surprised at your constant swipes at the UK. In the US you’re just a black, or better: an African-American/French-American. in England: White, black, muslim – you’d be an English citizen.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 21, 2013)

Libel MBS? Naw, I fixed it. Typing too fast.

And my father is from the US so you can drop the muslim part. Stereotype much?


----------

